
Telling people what you're working on - ingve
https://jvns.ca/blog/2017/09/03/telling-people-what-you-re-working-on/
======
onion2k
Current thinking in psychology is that telling people what you're working on
makes you less likely to complete your goals.

Article: [https://www.psychologytoday.com/blog/the-science-
success/201...](https://www.psychologytoday.com/blog/the-science-
success/201006/i-told-you-i-would-i-probably-wont) Study:
[http://www.psych.nyu.edu/gollwitzer/09_Gollwitzer_Sheeran_Se...](http://www.psych.nyu.edu/gollwitzer/09_Gollwitzer_Sheeran_Seifert_Michalski_When_Intentions_.pdf)

